
Ask HN: Is there a service to get your engineering resume reviewed? - simplegeek
Greetings,<p>Trying to find work as an Engineering Manager recently. I&#x27;ve two questions: do you know of a service where I can send my resume and get comments&#x2F;suggestions for a fee? b)- are there any Engineering Managers&#x2F;CTOs here who would be willing to look at my resume and offer suggestions (my email in profile)?<p>Thanks in advance.
P.S: Edited to correct spellings etc (sorry not a native speaker).
======
germangraduate
I hope it's OK to jump on the bandwagon here.

I'm a German CS graduate[1] in desperate need for some professional
feedback/assessment and maybe career advice.

I have three years of experience in not very code-focused tech companies that
work with legacy tech stacks where I feel no employee learned anything new
during the last 5-10 years, so at work I never had anyone to learn anything
from or even consider a "mentor" in any way, so I just tried to learn as much
as possible by myself in my free time.

Unfortunately I have similar impressions of many of my professors (being stuck
somewhere many many years ago) and fellow students (not at all being
interested in recent tech).

I don't have active accounts on either GH, SO or even HN, Reddit or Twitter, I
don't have a blog and I don't have any real projects/products to showcase.

I'd love to be able to just chat with someone experienced and get some
feedback on where I do and don't feel skilled - even if it's really only for a
couple of minutes.

I set up a mail address which is [my HN username]@outlook.com

Thank you very much in advance.

[1] I'm writing the thesis for my B.Sc. right now and will graduate in a
couple of months. In German you call someone writing their thesis "graduate",
I don't know if you also do in English.

------
amorphid
You're email is (not currently) in your profile. I'd be happy to take a look.
I was a tech recruiter for 9 years, and am now a developer. My email is in my
profile.

One thing I can tell you right now is that a key to interviewing well as an
engineering manager is demonstrating an ability to make people happy (or at
least content) with all the money/resources that get spent on your team. Who
you need to keep happy depends on the level of the position. It could an
owner, client, investors, CFO, VP of Eng., etc.

Think about asking "who needs to understand why we're spending all this money
on software?", imagining the answers you'd get to that question, what you'd do
to help peoole understand where all the money went, and how'd you'd get them
to give you(r team) even more money when the time comes.

~~~
simplegeek
Thank you so much. I will email you my resume for sure.

------
megadethz
Resume review by Gayle Laakman:
[https://www.careercup.com/resumereview](https://www.careercup.com/resumereview)

~~~
sova
She's a champion

------
Mz
_I 've two questions: do you know of a service where I can send my resume and
get comments/suggestions for a fee?_

I actually do that kind of work.

------
deedubaya
Email me your resume, I'll review it.

~~~
simplegeek
Can you kindly let me know your email (mine is in the profile)?

------
vfulco
Happy to give you a general review (typically I charge 200 RMB for it). Only
"simplegeek" for free please, I have a business to run.

I run a professional services firm in Shanghai, China and do resume editing on
near daily basis. Trained in the US through National Resume Writers'
Association in best practices, native speaker, previously 24 years on Wall
Street in the US.

Give me a few days due to packed client schedule.

Regards,

Vince Fulco, CFA, CAIA Managing Director, Weisisheng Consulting
vfulco[@]weisisheng.cn

~~~
muzani
Would you review others for a fee?

------
lukeHeuer
I'm not seeing your email in your profile. Adding it to your "about" section
should make it public.

~~~
simplegeek
Sorry, just added it.

------
philippz
This is something hard to automate. Maybe you can ask a befriended HR person.

------
raarts
TopResume.com

------
throwmeaway32
Email sent to you

